# 6rd support



## depeo (Feb 1, 2021)

Does freebsd support 6rd? (ipv6 rapid deployment)

I haven’t found any information about it other than this old kernel patch:




__





						6rd on FreeBSD
					





					people.freebsd.org
				




Has anyone managed to get 6rd working in 12.2?


----------



## depeo (Feb 1, 2021)

I was able to get the if_stf code from Opnsense:


			https://github.com/opnsense/src/commit/5875246a5376246f72d9e1f8e693b22c2c92d84f.patch
		



			https://github.com/opnsense/src/commit/d8b850736baf7570b1678bd4769f18d10aa5ef95.patch
		


I rebuilt kernel and world on 12.2 and now I have 6rd working 
A bit annyoing to have to rebuild everything for security updates though.


----------

